# Nova estação Acu-Rite 1015/1500



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2011 às 11:03)

Boas,


Afinal, parece que os srs.engº da Davis se _inspiraram !!_ numa *Acu-Rite 1500* que custa 100€   ($129 nos States) 

"... _At Chaney Instruments we had been working on the development of the VN1 sensor used with the model 1015 and 1500 for a couple of years when Davis introduced the Vantage Vue _... "
http://acuriteweatherstation.com/acuriteweatherstation/acurite-5-in-1-and-vantage-vue.html












Download *Manual da Acu-Rite 1500*

•  Indoor / Outdoor Temperature 
•  Trend Arrows 
•  Indoor / Outdoor Humidity 
•  Daily, Weekly, Monthly and All Time Min / Max Records 
•  Wind Speed: Current, Peak, and Average 
•  Wind Direction with 16 Point Windrose 
•  Self-Emptying Rain Collector 
•  Heat Index, Wind Chill, Dew Point, and ‘Feels Like’ Temperatures 
•  12 to 24 Hour Furture Weather Forecast 
•  Barometric Pressure With Trend Arrow 
•  Programmable Weather Alarms 
•  Moon Phase 

*Outdoor Sensor*
•Temperature Range: -40°C to 70°C
•Humidity Range: 1% to 99% RH
•RF Range: +-100m
•Battery: 4 x AA Alkaline


Não tem ligação ao PC...mas, por 100€ uma _estação tudo em um_ é uma opção engraçada para andar com ela no carro de lado pra lado

Nota: You get what you pay for!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

Desconfio que o termómetro da Acu-Rite está por baixo do anemómetro, coisa mais abafada


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2011 às 12:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desconfio que o termómetro da Acu-Rite está por baixo do anemómetro, coisa mais abafada




Com o frio que aí vem..não faz diferença 








Está ali..perto do compartimento das pilhas e tem uma ventoínha para aliviar


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jan 2011 às 17:12)

Sem duvida uma boa opção para quem pensa compar uma Davis, tem agora esta low-cost


----------



## Knyght (18 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Gostei do "Storms Likely"

É uma estação para os apaixonados


----------

